# Mace



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

_I'm trying to find out how the process works to carry Mace, i live in Mass on the south shore and i was told that each City is different with it's rules,for example about 3 years ago i lived in Canton and i filled out some paperwork and brought it to the Police station and sat down with the Lt who asked me if i took the firearms safety course, i was not aware that i had to do such a thing afterall i was only looking for the FID card to carry Mace, needless to say i was not issued the FID card and i didn't persue it and let it go. Thanks for your help in advance._


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

If you want just OC, get the restricted FID. $25 when you first apply, then renewals are free and no firearms course necessary. If anyone tells you any different, they're full of shit. The regular FID for non-large capacity shotguns and rifles is $100 for both when you first apply and when you renew. Also, you need a hunter ed course or a firearms safety course for the regular FID. Either that Lt. doesn't know shit or he was jerking you around.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Coopstah said:


> _I'm trying to find out how the process works to carry Mace, i live in Mass on the south shore and i was told that each City is different with it's rules,for example about 3 years ago i lived in Canton and i filled out some paperwork and brought it to the Police station and sat down with the Lt who asked me if i took the firearms safety course, i was not aware that i had to do such a thing afterall i was only looking for the FID card to carry Mace, needless to say i was not issued the FID card and i didn't persue it and let it go. Thanks for your help in advance._


Coop, just wondering....it sounds like you have an interest but just didn't follow up. You seem to know what you need to do. Is it for you?


----------



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

Eagle13 said:


> Coop, just wondering....it sounds like you have an interest but just didn't follow up. You seem to know what you need to do. Is it for you?


 Eagle, yes it's for me, i never followed up because i moved away and it didn't make any sense to me that i had to take a firearms safety course to carry mace, it was foolish,, i was told by someone the other day as a matter of fact that i can get the restricted FID card for mace only that costs $25.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Coopstah said:


> Eagle, yes it's for me, i never followed up because i moved away and it didn't make any sense to me that i had to take a firearms safety course to carry mace, it was foolish,, i was told by someone the other day as a matter of fact that i can get the restricted FID card for mace only that costs $25.


Yeah Big.G told you. (Credit where credit is due) So the question has been answered and the thread is......


----------

